# Ubuntu (8.04 hardy)- Acer Aspire 5920 wireless problem



## hicrihicri (Jul 28, 2008)

I installed ubuntu hardy a few days ago on an Acer Aspire 5920G laptop. My system works nearly perfect (after searching the internet for a couple of days for a couple of problems and found solutions). There is one problem left which is that i cannot connect wireless network at home) I see the names of wireless networks, i try to connect, enter the password. A minute later i see the password screen again. I know my own password, it is not wrong. 

I do not even know what is the problem. Any idea? Anyone?

Thanks for any kind of hepl


----------



## amlife (Nov 5, 2007)

hicrihicri said:


> I installed ubuntu hardy a few days ago on an Acer Aspire 5920G laptop. My system works nearly perfect (after searching the internet for a couple of days for a couple of problems and found solutions). There is one problem left which is that i cannot connect wireless network at home) I see the names of wireless networks, i try to connect, enter the password. A minute later i see the password screen again. I know my own password, it is not wrong.
> 
> I do not even know what is the problem. Any idea? Anyone?
> 
> Thanks for any kind of hepl


i'm assuming that you typed the username and password correct 

try to remove the security from your network and see if you can connect to it ... if so, that means there is a problem with the password encryption.

in this case try to chnage your password encryption (lower it down if you are useing hight encryption mechanism).

Regards


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Are you using WEP encryption? If so, try using the original keyword that you used to create the WEP codes. This hung me up the first time I tried to log on to a WEP-encrypted network. To repeat: Ubuntu doesn't want the long WEP password, it wants the keyword you used to create the password.


----------

